

Online commenting: A right to remain anonymous? - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/03/05/online-anonymity-debate-reviewed/6072431/

======
travisvan415
I find it funny that the same trashy sites that write so superficially
(writing for pageviews, and doing very little actual reporting) are going to
act all indignant about the "wild west" of anonymous commenting. How about
applying more scrutiny towards the quality of content first and then worrying
about the commenting?

